# South Africans in Perth



## Storm (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

Trying to get in touch with any South Africans in Perth???


----------



## Carika (May 13, 2009)

Moved to Perth February 2008!! Originaly from Pretoria.


----------



## Storm (Feb 13, 2009)

Fantastic! I'm also from Pretoria and moving to Perth May 2010. How are you finding it Carika? What area do you stay in?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

For fooks sake people.... Hook up with Ozzies..... Leave the miele-pap behind you


----------



## Storm (Feb 13, 2009)

Ha ha! Yeah, you're right but still good to have something 'familiar'


----------



## AUSSA (Aug 10, 2009)

*Any sa stay at home moms in middle swan area?*



Storm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to get in touch with any South Africans in Perth???


Hi- I am married and have 3 children- 2 daughters aged 16 and 12 - and a 4 month old baby. 
Been "a while"since I was a stay at home mom- and keen to meet other SAfrican stay at home moms in the area!


----------



## Storm (Feb 13, 2009)

Would love to get in touch once I'm there. Moving to Perth in May 2009. No kids yet, but hoping to be expecting by that time!


----------



## KimS (Nov 27, 2009)

*New website for South Africans in Perth*



Storm said:


> Would love to get in touch once I'm there. Moving to Perth in May 2009. No kids yet, but hoping to be expecting by that time!


Hi, hope all is going well in Perth... expecting yet?? What do you think of the city?
Ciao


----------



## microbunny (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, 
Im not from SA but im moving to Perth in May 2010 and wont know anyone either!!! But im really looking forward to the big move and meeting new people


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm moving from Randburg to Perth in May 2010


----------



## KimS (Nov 27, 2009)

There are so many South Africans, I heard it called Perthfontein the other day.


----------



## bok-mal (Jan 16, 2010)

*Some links to contacting South Africans*



Storm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to get in touch with any South Africans in Perth???


Hi,
I keep in touch on FACEBOOK. Just search for South Africans in Perth.
I like Bing, the new Microsoft search engine. Go search there and you will find a few websites packed with info.
They are a bit short on rugby content, but hey, the world is not perfect.


----------



## bok-mal (Jan 16, 2010)

*Perth-fontein*



KimS said:


> There are so many South Africans, I heard it called Perthfontein the other day.


Apparently the latest stats show Saffas in Perth to be the 3rd largest immigrant nationality in Perth, behind the English and Chinese.
Would be nice if rugby union become a major sport over here. Aussie Rules Football and Cricket dominate sport in Western Australia


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

bok-mal said:


> Apparently the latest stats show Saffas in Perth to be the 3rd largest immigrant nationality in Perth, behind the English and Chinese.
> Would be nice if rugby union become a major sport over here. Aussie Rules Football and Cricket dominate sport in Western Australia


Just please leave the TAAL behind when you visit Melbourne :tongue1:


----------



## bok-mal (Jan 16, 2010)

*Melbourne??*



Halo said:


> Just please leave the TAAL behind when you visit Melbourne :tongue1:


Melbourne? Where's Melbourne? Must be one of that little towns over east.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

bok-mal said:


> Melbourne? Where's Melbourne? Must be one of that little towns over east.


Yup, that's the one............


----------



## bok-mal (Jan 16, 2010)

*Rugby Union in Melbourne?*



Halo said:


> Yup, that's the one............


I bet you they don't have a rugby team, that is why i don't know about the place :tongue1:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

bok-mal said:


> I bet you they don't have a rugby team, that is why i don't know about the place :tongue1:



I believe we do have one here but strangely enough none of them speak the TAAL.


----------



## bok-mal (Jan 16, 2010)

*Champions in Melbourne*



Halo said:


> I believe we do have one here but strangely enough none of them speak the TAAL.


They do have a champion rugby leaque team there i've been told. The Melbourne Storm. That must really p*ss off the Queenslanders and NSW who is supposed to be the best in the country when it comes to league.
And I thought Melbourne is just for the toffs who want to talk wine and horses.
PS. Are we getting off the topic here?
Lets quickly revert back to where we are supposed to be.
The guys in Perth do not play that stop-start imitation rugby. We have the Western Force who plays rugby UNION and most teams here consist of expat Saffas (guys who knows the TAAL) and Kiwis.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

bok-mal said:


> They do have a champion rugby leaque team there i've been told. The Melbourne Storm. That must really p*ss off the Queenslanders and NSW who is supposed to be the best in the country when it comes to league.
> And I thought Melbourne is just for the toffs who want to talk wine and horses.
> PS. Are we getting off the topic here?
> Lets quickly revert back to where we are supposed to be.
> The guys in Perth do not play that stop-start imitation rugby. We have the Western Force who plays rugby UNION and most teams here consist of expat Saffas (guys who knows the TAAL) and Kiwis.


Bok-Mal.... uzz in da news countries man.... yous should like cheer for die kangeroo ouens man..... izzz skiem you need to leef the ousowa by the the old country.

Melbourne -> Culture.... you kidding...... its like people form Birmingham thinking they are living in the 2nd capitol but actually live in a dream world.....


----------



## Carika (May 13, 2009)

*Hi there*



Storm said:


> Fantastic! I'm also from Pretoria and moving to Perth May 2010. How are you finding it Carika? What area do you stay in?




Well we love it here in Perth, we miss our family alot. I'm in Ocean Reef! Let me know if you want to get in touch!!! Good luck with everything!!!


----------



## Expart (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there,my friend sam is south African and we together with last 5 year but now he move to Perth well if you want to contact him then please reply me i will give his number.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Expart said:


> Hi there,my friend sam is south African and we together with last 5 year but now he move to Perth well if you want to contact him then please reply me i will give his number.


Please be careful when sharing personal info on the internet. I know this may be obvious but people have no idea who they are connecting with.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Damn straight, they may have a Bles Bridges collection.


----------



## Jennibun (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys, 
Yip also a Saffer in Perth... newly married and been here 2 months. Also want to meet South Africans. It won't let me post my mail address but it's mandsbythesea "at" gmail dot com.


----------



## SAinTAS (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi All

We stay in Tasmania and considering the move to Perth - would anyone be so kind and tell me all the con's of living in Perth.

Would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Vixen (Feb 5, 2011)

Any Saffas/Kiwis in Perth wanting to join the Saffa/Kiwi's in Perth group for a social on Saturday 12 Feb?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Here is another Con :
You will hear "I are wearing a jean pant" with the golden tones of Bles Bridges over the 2010 Dubstep remix.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 5, 2011)

Halo said:


> Here is another Con :
> You will hear "I are wearing a jean pant" with the golden tones of Bles Bridges over the 2010 Dubstep remix.


Ha, ha forgive me for not laughing. Not all Saffa's converse like that, in fact some of us speak better English than the British Monarchy!


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Vixen said:


> Ha, ha forgive me for not laughing. Not all Saffa's converse like that, in fact some of us speak better English than the British Monarchy!


Mephesto??


----------



## Vixen (Feb 5, 2011)

Jason1 said:


> Mephesto??


???????


----------

